# Can my hedgehog eat fly larva?



## Bea Savariz (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm wondering if my hedgehog can it fly larva since i wanted to feed her insects but it's actually pretty hard to find insects in our area that she can eat other than this one


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

They can have fly larva as long as they are brought from a pet shop and parasite free

Have u checked online reptile shops, they are normally great for getting all kinds of insects like roaches, crickets, locusts, all kinds of worms, woodlice.


----------



## Bea Savariz (Jan 5, 2019)

I haven't checked yet but that's a good idea! Thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Ik sites for the UK, so if ur in the UK then I give you a few great ones, otherwise you'll need to search for some they are honestly great.

Fattier insects give less often as well to avoid her becoming overweight I can give you a insect composition (doesnt contain all the insects but the mains ones used) it tells you the fat% and protiene% of the differnt insects


----------



## Bea Savariz (Jan 5, 2019)

Unfortunately I'm from the Philippines 😞 another thing that worries me is that pet supplies here in my country are very expensive but I'm gonna try looking for it on pet stores and see if it works for me and my hedgie 😁


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You can use canned, if you can find crickets and canned grasshoppers they will work too. I put them in plastic boxes and freeze them so that they last longer. Most pet stores that sell reptiles will sell something.
Honestly at least your trying even its not very easy.
For more fibre while you try to find insects you can plain boil chicken and see if she likes it for now I tend to boil it, shred it and freeze it to last longer, then you can use this to hide around too


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You may want to research how to raise your own insects if they are hard to find. Mealworms are simple to raise. Roaches are easy as well. Crickets require a bit more work but aren't too hard.


----------



## Bea Savariz (Jan 5, 2019)

Problem solved! I found a pet shop outside our town and i bought a bunch of superworms (mealworms weren't available at the time of my visit)


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Brilliant !! I do agree if its hard and you cant always get to to the shop or something happens to it you may want to look into breeding the insects she likes. Obviously that all depends on if you want to or not though


----------



## Bea Savariz (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah honestly raising insects isn't really a good idea for me bc i really don't like creepy crawlers, what more if I raise one 😖 but thanks for the ideas guys! She can finally eat what's best for her


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Haha I hate them too thats why I gut load and freeze them then they are only alive for 24hours dealt with once when alive. I'm honestly glad Holly isnt very big on worms It means I deal with them even less. I can buy them once and it will last me a few months !!


----------

